# Man shot 3 times in head survives.



## DrClef (Mar 2, 2015)

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2012/10/03/n-dakota-man-shot-3-times-in-head-survives/

This should not be possible, but it is.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey look, my local news.


----------

